# folic acid question



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello

I was wondering if i ought to be taking anything in addition to just folic acid?

I notice some girls are taking pregnacare 

is it advisable to take one or the other or both ?

I am on day 2 of stimms at the moment , am eating brazils and have increased water intake etc

thank you

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi hopeful,,

Up to you really the only thing you definitely need to take is folic acid 400 micrograms. Pregnancare has folic acid in it along with other minerals and vitamins. So long as you have a healthy diet (plenty fresh fruit and veg) then you shouldn't need any further supplements. If you decide to switch to Pregnacare then you can stop taking the individual folic acid.

Maz x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

ahh thanks Maz

My diet is pretty good - i think i will continue with the folic acid.

as i think if i start the road of multi vits i could go on for ever !!!


Thanks again hon xx


----------

